# Baby it's cold outside! An ongoing story created by forum members...



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 24, 2022)

_*This ongoing story could tell a story by members, just add a few lines each time, create something*_
*nice and fun, just let it unfold and see what happens~*


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 24, 2022)

Story begins now.

It was getting cold, you could almost feel winter in the air, in the small
town, people were already shopping for some new warm clothes, it is
said that...


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2022)

the deer were turning a darker color already, a sure sign of cold weather coming. And
Halloween was around the corner, as it was late in October.


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 25, 2022)

The hedgerows were full of berries, ready to help the bird population through the coming cold.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 25, 2022)

Cold weather forcasts a very cold and long winter this year.


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 25, 2022)

Out in the woods, small creatures were making stores of food.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 26, 2022)

And in the city, stores were making foods of small creatures.


----------



## Lavinia (Oct 26, 2022)

Roofs were being repaired, and windows secured, ready for the howling gales.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 11, 2022)

For the townspeople, this was a momentous but necessary undertaking.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 25, 2022)

Everyone did their best but it still seemed that something was missing.
Or was it?


----------

